# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  PlayStation

## A.I

Nje teme e perbere kryesisht me trailer te lojrave (ose demo te lojrave) qe kane dale dhe do te dalin kryesisht per Playstation! Mund te kete ndonje perjashtim te vogel per sa i perket ndonje loje e cila prodhohet per platformat e tjera!

----------


## A.I

Crysis 2
Loja qe jam duke luajtur aktualisht! Mund te them qe eshte nje spektakel i vertete si nga grafika ashtu edhe nga menyra e luftimit dhe teknikat e ndryshme qe ka!

----------


## silentgirl

Playstation? Je i martuar ti ? Si ja del mes gruas dhe playstation-it  :perqeshje:  me siguri qe se ke aty gruan,se ska mundesi tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## A.I

Mundohem me gjet kohe per te dy gjonat, duke i dhon pjesen me te madhe te kohes gruas mo! Cdo gjo ka pjesen e vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Hahahha Ska me Bukur se te luash Pes2012 me gruan  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Hahahah, beni mire tja mesoni edhe gruas playstation, se perndryshe i keni punet keq me te  :perqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

> Hahahah, beni mire tja mesoni edhe gruas playstation, se perndryshe i keni punet keq me te


Do Luaje me mua ti Avrima kte lojen  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

A e ka lujt ndonjeri "SniperElite 2" ??? Nqs po ça opinionesh keni ???

----------


## A.I

> Hahahah, beni mire tja mesoni edhe gruas playstation, se perndryshe i keni punet keq me te


Do ishte problem i modh sepse sdo te linte rradhe per me lujt!  :ngerdheshje: 

Sniper's Elite 2 une se kam luajtur personalisht keshtu qe sdi cte them per kete loje!

Nderkohe, nje trailer tjeter loje:




Dead Space 1 
Nje anije hapesinore ISHIMURA, qe mblidhte materiale nga nje planet leshon nje SOS te fundit dhe keput komunikimet! Dergohet nje grup prej 3 personash per te riparuar demin por hasin me nje incident dhe anija e tyre perplaset mbi ISHIMUREN dhe ato mbeten te bllokuar aty! E vetmja menyre qe u mbetet eshte te riparojne ISHIMUREN dhe te largohen me te! Nderkohe 1187 anetaret e ekuipazhit te anijes, nder te cilat edhe gruaja e Isaac Clark, jane zhdukur pa lene asnje gjurme!

Nje horror i perkryer qe te mban ne ankth ne cdo moment!

----------


## A.I

Kjo eshte edhe traileri i pjeses se dyte ku pervec vazhdimit te historise, ka nje permiresim te grafikes, armatimeve dhe ambientet plotesisht ndryshe! Edhe disa supriza per ata qe kane luajtur pjesen e pare te ketij Sci Fi Horror!

----------


## Harakiri

Tema per PS po keto te permendurat jane te gjitha multiplatform se...
Un bleva nje PS Vita para ca muajsh edhe po pres te na sjelle Sony ndonje nga lojrat e PS2 se sa per lojerat e vete Vitas nuk jam fort i interesuar ne asnjeren. Gjer tani kam blere Metal Gear Solid 3 HD (qe e kisha mbaruar njehere per PS2) dhe Xenogears (PSX). Nuk jam bere pishman qe e kam blere se edhe po na deshtoi Sony, hackers-at to bejne te tyren persa i perket emulacionit.

----------


## A.I

Vanquish! Keto jane pamjet nga loja!
Nje lufte ndermjet Amerikes dhe Rusise e zhvilluar plotesisht ne hapesire ne nje stacion hapesinor! Loja mjaft dinamike me disa levizje te reja per lojrat deri ne kohen kur ka dale perfshire ketu rreshqitjet!

----------


## A.I

Tomb Raider! Loja qe pritet te vije vitin e ardhshem! Pritet te jete dicka teper ndryshe nga versionet e meparshme te Tomb Raider-it!

----------


## A.I

Uncharted 3...pjesa e fundit e trilogjise se Nathan Drake! Nje seri qe ka fituar mjaft cmime dhe eshte pozicionuar ne vendin e pare per lojrat me te mira nga IGN. Grafika e tille qe nuk e kuptoje se ku mbaronte filmimi dhe ku fillonte loja (shpesh here ngaterrohesha me kete gje  :ngerdheshje: )! Disa gjera Uncharted 3 i huazoi nga pjeset e meparshme dhe kete e tregojne edhe vete pjesetaret e Naughty Dog!

----------


## A.I

Need For Speed : The Run
4000 milje rruge nga San Francisco deri ne New York...200 makina ne nisje! Ambientimet e ndryshme gjate rruges do ta bejne garen te veshtire me kalimin e kohes! Nga seria e Need for Speed, bashke me Underground ka qene nder lojrat qe me ka pelqyer me shume!

----------


## *suada*

Me ka pelqyer TDU2  :Lulja3:

----------


## A.I

Mass Effect 3! Thone qe fundi nuk u ka pelqyer shume lojtareve aq sa njeri e hodhi ne gjyq kompanine per kete gje  :ngerdheshje:  Aktualisht jam duke luajtur pjesen e dyte dhe duket goxha interesante!

----------


## Arvima

> Mass Effect 3! Thone qe fundi nuk u ka pelqyer shume lojtareve aq sa njeri e hodhi ne gjyq kompanine per kete gje  Aktualisht jam duke luajtur pjesen e dyte dhe duket goxha interesante!


Ncncnc , edhe une ashtu them  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## A.I

nuk kish si te ishte ndryshe  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Harakiri

Ai fundi i prishi pune trilogjise. Nuk fitoi as lojrn e vitit ne VGA. Vajten ja dhane asaj videos interaktive. Une se kam filluar akoma se harrova te ruaj save te ME2 kur riformatova PC por sbesoj se fundi do ma ndryshoje opinionin per gjithe serite.

----------

